
Understanding the ELF - LaSombra
https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/understanding-the-elf-4bd60daac571
======
tomsthumb
The following is also a really good resource, if perhaps somewhat less
explicitly explanatory.

[https://code.google.com/p/corkami/wiki/ELF101](https://code.google.com/p/corkami/wiki/ELF101)

He has similar diagrams for a few other things which are quite helpful if you
are a visual person.

------
jmgrosen
A little off-topic, but does anyone have any good resources on how ELF does
TLS? The spec is pretty hard to read, but I need to implement it in a system
I'm building. Thanks!

~~~
wolfgke
The best I could find is
[http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/tls.pdf](http://www.akkadia.org/drepper/tls.pdf).

------
joe234535
Where is the source code for the "quine" program

~~~
wolfgke
Since the elf file reproduces itself it's its own source code.

------
hamburglar
Is this some kind of joke? Does the author really fail to understand his
audience so badly that he begins a long and tedious dissection of an ELF
binary with an explanation of what hexadecimal numbers are?

------
mml
I must observe, this is a terrible attempt. No points, and may God bless your
soul.

